# My website and publication



## MrMatthieu (Oct 23, 2008)

HI

I recently received an email from a "photoforumer" and that reminded me that I did not come here for a long time  

You can find on the link here below a publication I had in "Zoom magazine" about my personnal exhibition I had in Paris this summer.

http://www.casimiri.org/actualites/images/zoommoyenov4.jpg

for the people interested by my pictures , 
my website is http://www.casimiri.org

Bye
Matthieu


----------

